# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n°362 : la VR dans le fruit

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 362.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce n'est toujours pas dans ce numéro que je saurai si je dépenser 20 euros dans Wonder Boy, si les prévisions de Pipomantis dans le topic du n° 361 sont exactes ?

----------


## Izual

> Ce n'est toujours pas dans ce numéro que je saurai si je dépenser 20 euros dans Wonder Boy, si les prévisions de Pipomantis dans le topic du n° 361 sont exactes ?


Effectivement, ce sera bel et bien pour le n°363.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mais je n'ai plus que 25 jeux à finir avant, que vais-je devenir ? 

Merci  ::): .

----------


## RedGuff

Pour l'édito, "gammeur" n'est-il pas un musicien faisant ses gammes ?
Rien à voir avec gameur, gaimeur, gaymeur, gameuse (ou gameure), gameurt...
Ils auraient dû en rester aux morpeugs et aux meuporgs !

----------


## 564.3

Concernant la VR, c'est assez marrant de voir la différence de discours qu'il y a eu ces dernières années entre les conférences de Valve et Oculus destinées au développeurs, et le gros buzz «-Achetez vite des parts tant qu'il en reste, nos projections financières partent à la verticale !-» généré par les investisseurs de la Silicon Valley puis repris par la presse généraliste.
Bizarrement, ça se passe comme annoncé par les premiers, et les deuxièmes sont déçus…

Une chose pas mentionnée-: je trouve que pouvoir manipuler les objets virtuels avec les contrôleurs du Vive/Touch apporte quelque chose de très satisfaisant (si c'est bien fait) qu'on n'a pas ailleurs. Pour les jeux de tirs ou autre ça apporte aussi un aspect actif et on vise de façon réaliste (mais vivement la gen2 pour la résolution).

----------


## Ovo

Le développement lent de la VR n'a rien d'inattendu, c'est une nouvelle techno chère à l'achat. C'était évident depuis longtemps avant leur sortie que les premiers casques allaient être trop imparfaits et chers pour attirer les foules en masse. J'ai cinq amis joueurs PC, ils ont tous essayé mon Vive et été convaincus qu'il voulaient de la VR chez eux, mais tous ont dit attendre que ce soit moins cher et / ou qu'il y ait une meilleure résolution et / ou qu'il y ait plus de gros jeux avant d'investir.

En attendant, moi je me fais plaisir comme ça ne m'était pas arrivé depuis que l'adolescence m'a quitté. Le catalogue est toujours très limité en pépites et gros jeux, mais quelques jeux multi tiennent sur la durée, comme Onward sur lequel j'ai passé 50h super intenses, du niveau d'une partie d'airsoft en conditions idéales, à stresser, planqué accroupi derrière mon muret en ruine, dégoupiller et balancer ma grenade en panique après m'être fait canarder par un Volk, riposter à l'aveugle le gun par-dessus le muret, flipper en sprintant à semi découvert, tomber sur un autre Volk sortant du bâtiment à dix mètres, caler le fusil contre la joue en vitesse, l'oeil dans le viseur holographique, tirer trois bonnes balles et voir le bonhomme s'effondrer, me re-planquer, aggriper ma radio d'épaule et lâcher un "one down" pour les collègues encore en vie... c'est le rêve de gosse réalisé !

----------


## Bah

J'ai pas compris un truc en lisant le test de rising storm. C'est exclusivement multi ?

----------


## Izual

> J'ai pas compris un truc en lisant le test de rising storm. C'est exclusivement multi ?


Ouaip. Effectivement, j'aurais sans doute dû le préciser de manière plus claire.

----------


## gros_bidule

Dites, à propos de la version numérique, avez-vous prévu des résolutions moins élevées pour les screenshots ? Les images de 3Mo+ ça passe hélas très mal en 3G (et avec un forfait Free 2€ limité à 50Mo/mois, c'est compliqué). De plus on ne tire pas partie de la résolution sur un si petit écran. Bref, avoir des images light en navigation mobile serait un plus.

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, à propos de la version numérique, avez-vous prévu des résolutions moins élevées pour les screenshots ? Les images de 3Mo+ ça passe hélas très mal en 3G (et avec un forfait Free 2€ limité à 50Mo/mois, c'est compliqué). De plus on ne tire pas partie de la résolution sur un si petit écran. Bref, avoir des images light en navigation mobile serait un plus.


C'est un problème général sur le web, et de nos jours les tels ont souvent un écran avec une résolution de folie (même si c'est gâché).
Vaut mieux désactiver le chargement des images et autres, ou le stopper si c'est entrelacé (l'affichage commence pixelisé puis s'affine). Sinon utiliser un proxy qui dégrade/compresse le contenu. En mode facile il y a Opera Turbo (pas testé), en mode plus difficile installer ziproxy ou autre sur un serveur maison. Voir les alternatives sur https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_accelerator
Enfin, ça pourrait quand même être une bonne option coté serveur.

----------


## gros_bidule

Bawai. Il se trouve que naviguer sur l'intégralité du n°362 fait télécharger plus de 160Mo. Et ça ne semble pas aller en s'arrangeant (ex: le n°348 tournait autours des 100Mo "seulement").

----------


## Guy Moquette

Là comme ça, à chaud, je dirais que des images de 3 Mo, ça ne devrait pas arriver sur le site. A confirmer par les grands gourous de la version web qui me corrigeront au besoin, mais normalement, les screens ne dépassent pas les 500-600 Ko. C'est peut-être lié à une erreur de manipulation. Tu pourrais nous dire quel(s) article(s) est(sont) concerné(s), qu'on vérifie ça ?

----------


## gros_bidule

My bad, j'ai été large, c'est plutôt 1.5Mo (en recherchant rapidement, même si ça ne change pas le total). J'avais vu passer des 3Mo mais dur de refaire l'inventaire.
Exemple sur https://www.canardpc.com/362/il-ne-f...arcane-warfare où les screenshots font bien 1.5Mo.

Alors que sur l'article d'Everspace ça tape dans les 300Ko.

----------


## Izual

> My bad, j'ai été large, c'est plutôt 1.5Mo (en recherchant rapidement, même si ça ne change pas le total). J'avais vu passer des 3Mo mais dur de refaire l'inventaire.
> Exemple sur https://www.canardpc.com/362/il-ne-f...arcane-warfare où les screenshots font bien 1.5Mo.


L'image source, d'accord, mais par contre l'image affichée dans ton navigateur (quand tu ne cliques pas dessus pour la voir en gros plan) devrait être bien plus légère. En tout cas c'est prévu comme ça.

----------


## Bah

> Ouaip. Effectivement, j'aurais sans doute dû le préciser de manière plus claire.


Dommage, ça avait l'air bien  :Emo:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bawai. Il se trouve que naviguer sur l'intégralité du n°362 fait télécharger plus de 160Mo. Et ça ne semble pas aller en s'arrangeant (ex: le n°348 tournait autours des 100Mo "seulement").


Vous voulez dire "naviguer sur l'intégralité du numéro en ouvrant toutes les images" ? Ou juste afficher les articles les uns après les autres ?

----------


## dim

Coucou

c'est dommage qu'on ai pas la petite image de Couly dans l'édito de la version web du mag elles sont tellement bien  ::wub::

----------


## LaVaBo

Question con, mais je comprends pas pourquoi la société Dorcel mise sur la réalité augmentée, pour le porno ? La réalité virtuelle, ou les films 360°, pourquoi pas, il existe déjà des applis qui font ça. 
Mais qu'est-ce que peux apporter la réalité augmentée ? Une assistance à la visée ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Elle n'est pas con ta question, loin de là  ::P: 

J'imagine que le porno VR est un loisir d'adulte célibataire, sinon je vois mal l'ado se faire surprendre par papa/maman alors qu'il a le casque sur la tête et popol à l'air.
Avec la réalité augmenté tu te coupes moins du monde. J'imagine. En tous cas je ferai le parallèle avec le jeu vidéo en VR, où le problème est justement que tu te coupes du monde : tu ne peux pas mater la TV à côté, discuter avec quelqu'un, boire un verre, te gratter les fesses discretos, nada. Tout le monde ne cherche pas l'immersion totale.

Et puis rien que pour le principe ou la hype, ça doit faire vendre. Peut importe que ça soit passé de mode dans 6 mois, l'important est d'avoir vendu des produits.
Une idée d'appli ? Avec "Dorcelwatch, transforme ta copine en Hanzo Zarya !". Je ne juge pas.

Des experts pour nous éclairer ? Le doute m'habite.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tout cela te turlupine ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Mon cierge est allumé, la cire prête à couler.
J'attends la mise en bouche.

----------


## 564.3

> Des experts pour nous éclairer ? Le doute m'habite.


Peut-être les histoires de "waifu" dont je vois parler ici et là. Une assistante virtuelle qui fait autre chose que des recherches Google, dire la météo et commander des trucs sur Amazon. En tous cas c'est un concept qui fait recette au Japon, mais pas sur que ce soit un bon créneau pour Dorcel.

Si c'est simplement projeter un enregistrement volumétrique dans un environnement qui a une structure compatible, ça serait un peu décevant.
Et je ne crois pas avoir la structure adaptée.

Edit: j'ai peut-être trouvé, c'est pour pouvoir changer l'environnement afin d'assouvir certains fantasmes sans enfreindre la loi ou dépenser des miles et des cents.

----------


## Stratosfear

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas besoin chercher trop loin : tout ce qui peut améliorer l’expérience de l'utilisateur au niveau sensoriel et immersion, ça fait vendre du porn.

Aujourd'hui, les vidéos c'est bien, mais avec la VR, ils peuvent proposer une expérience où c'est toi l'acteur et où la dame (ou l'homme) te fait TON affaire (virtuellement hein, mais c'est l'idée). Sauf que la VR, ça reste une vidéo plus immersive, mais avec très peu d’interactions malgré tout (d'où le bide en JV je pense).

Avec la réalité virtuelle, on s'affranchirait du casque et cela pourrait permettre, dans une vision à moyen terme, des interaction plus poussées.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Peut-être les histoires de "waifu" dont je vois parler ici et là. Une assistante virtuelle qui fait autre chose que des recherches Google, dire la météo et commander des trucs sur Amazon. En tous cas c'est un concept qui fait recette au Japon, mais pas sur que ce soit un bon créneau pour Dorcel.
> 
> Si c'est simplement projeter un enregistrement volumétrique dans un environnement qui a une structure compatible, ça serait un peu décevant.
> Et je ne crois pas avoir la structure adaptée.
> 
> Edit: j'ai peut-être trouvé, c'est pour pouvoir changer l'environnement afin d'assouvir certains fantasmes sans enfreindre la loi ou dépenser des miles et des cents.


*Crée une appli qui affiche des norps nus sur les gens, tout le monde dans la rue, extrapolés en 3D AR.
**Profit ? La piscine est prête, où sont les billets ?
*Se rend compte qu'il existe déjà 17 applis identiques créés par des boîtes chinoises, dont 15 sont des virus et un autre fait partie d'un ARG de pub pour une multinationale de MMORPG

Augmented Reality ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## vectra

J'ai été un peu déçu par le dossier VR, un peu cheapos par rapport aux attentes que je m'en étais fait.
La VR tourne depuis les années 90 et ne dépend pas nécessairement (voire pas du tout) des applications grand-public. C'est un secteur qui semble relativement en essor dans les "grandes boîtes sérieuses" et c'est pas quelque chose qui a transparu dans le dossier. Sans vouloir être désobligeant, j'ai un peu l'impression que les auteurs ont demandé des contact à des gens de leur réseau et fait un dossier avec ça. Oui mais bon...

----------


## r4dius

::):  :;):

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'ai été un peu déçu par le dossier VR, un peu cheapos par rapport aux attentes que je m'en étais fait.
> La VR tourne depuis les années 90 et ne dépend pas nécessairement (voire pas du tout) des applications grand-public. C'est un secteur qui semble relativement en essor dans les "grandes boîtes sérieuses" et c'est pas quelque chose qui a transparu dans le dossier. Sans vouloir être désobligeant, j'ai un peu l'impression que les auteurs ont demandé des contact à des gens de leur réseau et fait un dossier avec ça. Oui mais bon...


Rappelle-toi quand même que CPC s'adresse au grand-public, et plus précisément aux joueurs. Savoir que des chirurgiens japonais s'entraînent à des opérations sur des casques VR, c'est pas vraiment le périmètre qui intéresse les lecteurs, ça serait plutôt pour Humanoïde (RIP in peace) ou  peut-être CPC HW.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je pense qu'il n'y a pas besoin chercher trop loin : tout ce qui peut améliorer l’expérience de l'utilisateur au niveau sensoriel et immersion, ça fait vendre du porn.


Justement je viens de lire l'article dans le dernier Science & Vie qui parle des futurs écrans réellement tactiles (comme hap2u), ça promet. 

Dans le même dossier, la personne en photo qui teste Ikea VR Pancake Kitchen, j'imagine que c'est Guy Moquette, en spécialiste Breton de la crêpe ?

----------


## Davonlin

Je serai curieux de voir un article sur les meilleurs jeux VR - juste les jeux. J'ail 'impression qu'on a beaucoup de shooters statiques et de jeux cockpits / vaisseaux, mais qui des autres genres ? Aventure / RPG ? Stratégie ? Plate-forme peut-être ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Sans doute attendent-ils qu'il y ait assez de bons jeux pour remplir davantage qu'une page et demie  ::P: 
Car quand on lit les dossiers à droite à gauche, à part Eve, y'a pas grand chose qui sorte du lot. C'est con, car je suis persuadé que les Machin-Simulator allemands seraient de bons candidats à la VR.

----------


## Davonlin

Games TM a fait un bon dossier jeux a venir il y a quelques mois. Mais je n'ai pas vu grand chose a l'E3 (ou personne n'en parle, hors Bethesda et PSVR / conf Sony).

----------


## 564.3

> Je serai curieux de voir un article sur les meilleurs jeux VR - juste les jeux. J'ail 'impression qu'on a beaucoup de shooters statiques et de jeux cockpits / vaisseaux, mais qui des autres genres ? Aventure / RPG ? Stratégie ? Plate-forme peut-être ?


Les escape rooms font pas mal recette à priori, ça fait des sortes de jeux d'aventure légers/courts. Les vrai jeux d'aventure de plusieurs heures sont plus rares, mais il y en a.

Dans le genre plateforme/parcours, celui qui fait le plus le buzz c'est Sprint Vector (pas encore sorti), et en early access un autre nommé Climbey.
Mais dernièrement, celui là est sorti directement avec une bonne finition:


Il est pas mal "arcade", faut se faire aux controles au début puis c'est très satisfaisant d'enchainer les sauts.
Enfin ils ont tous des styles assez différents (graphisme, gameplay), très cadré pour To The Top ou support du workshop pour Climbey…

----------

